# Kiss - performs @ the SECC in Glasgow - 09.05.2010 (40x)



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2010)

​
THX to The Elder


----------



## Q (11 Mai 2010)

lick it! Danke für die Dinos!


----------



## amon amarth (11 Mai 2010)

viel zu harmlos...

danke dir!


----------

